# Westie - Skin Problems



## kscotland (May 25, 2010)

Hi, my parents have an adorable westie, however recently she has developed a skin problem (which alot of them are prone to doing). On the 1st visit to the vet he give her a steriod and tablets. Then he seen her again a few days later and said she was fine. A week later she was alot worse than what she had been to begin with. I took her back to the vet on Saturday and he has put on her antibodics and alergy tablets. She has to go back on Thursday and he said he might do a skin swab. He thinks something has changed for her to react, and the only thing I can think of, is I used to buy her the ceaser food all the time and pedigree dry food. My mum would put a little dry food in a dish, with some ceaser on top. My mum then seen (about 2 months ago) a special offer in tescos for pedigree dog food and she has been giving her instead of the ceaser, so I am now starting to think it is possibly the change in her food that is causing this. Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Since saturday I have got my mum to stop using the pedigree on top of the dry food and instead she is now putting tuna on top (not much tuna to be honest) as the dog loves it and plus I read the Omega 3 would be good for her skin. I want to try and ensure when she comes off the tablets that this does not flare up again. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there i have little westie no skin problemns so far, but could have been change in your dogs diet sardines and other oily fish are good


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

To be honest, neither of these foods are great and probably not helping the skin condition. You would be better feeding something hypoallergenic. Dried would be something from the Arden Grange range or Fish4dogs, Wainwrights from Pets at Home and wet food - nature diet, natures harvest, natures menu, and wainwrights do a wet as well.

You can buy lots of natural supplements which include oils to help the skin. Including Bionic Biotics which offers a money back guarantee. I bought some for my dog to help her tum but it supposedly has great results with skin conditions too Probiotic Supplement for Dogs | Bionic Biotic | Pooch and Mutt

Hope you find something that will help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is also a natural food supplement for dogs with itchy and sensitive skin called yumega plus. Which suppose to calm sensitive skin reduce itching and scratching and help with skin health. Havent used it personally but it did get a good write up in the dog mags after trials Lintbells - Proven to improve your pet's health. Naturally - Lintbells if you want to find out any more.


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Burns dried food is good for westies with sensitive skin. It was produced by a vet for this very purpose. My youngest westie had a little bit of pink pigmentation and black spots on her back when she was last at the groomers and they asked what I fed. At the time it was James Wellbeloved and they said to put her back on Burns as JWB was like sirloin steak and Burns was more like fillet - both good foods but Burns was better


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Rupert is part westie and he had really bad skin when we got him.

I swapped him onto Wainwrights and also give him a grain free kibble and a tin of sardines/tuna in oil once a week. He has perfect skin now.


----------



## kscotland (May 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your comments, it is greatly appreciated. So the feeling I am getting from this, is that Burns food is the best for a westie with sensitive skin. I suspose treats are out of the question as well.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

kscotland said:


> Thanks everyone for your comments, it is greatly appreciated. So the feeling I am getting from this, is that *Burns food is the best for a westie with sensitive skin*. *I suspose treats are out of the question as wel*l.


It all depends what suits your dog. Like I said, mine is on Wainwrights from Pets at Home and that does him really well.

Treats are ok, you can get hypoallergenic ones, WW do a range, Natures Menu, Fish 4 Dogs, tripe sticks...all sorts of things. To be honests, I don't treat Rupert a lot, he gets a tripe stick a day, the odd raw bone and some training treats. I use smackos to be quite honest as they break up into small pieces and a little piece won't hurt them, its just like giving yourself the odd bar of chocolate...its when you eat it as the main part of your diet you will run into trouble.

Try the oily fish. Honestly, its the best tip I have been given.


----------



## kscotland (May 25, 2010)

THanks, I have ordered Burns dry food and also some Burns treat. Will probably just get my mum to give her the dry food with tuna on top. Also ordered some cod liver oil for the dog.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope it works for her


----------



## Pebbles the puppy (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a Westie and I feed her a BARF diet - Natural Instinct and only give her home made treats - baked liver is her favourate. We stear away from all cereals in foods as well.
I believe the problem with Westies skin is allergies to food on the whole so maybe a change in diet will be all your mums dog needs


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

im sure you will find a huge improvement in her skin and coat once you change onto the burns. :thumbup:


----------



## kscotland (May 25, 2010)

I contacted the people who we bought my mums dog from, and she told me that our dog's mum had the same issue and someone told her to use 'Viacutan'. It is a herbal tablet and she said it sorted it all out. So I think now I have ordered the Burns food, I will now order some of these tablets. She said she checked with the vet, and they are just a natural supplement so he had no issues with them. She said she has had her dog on them now for a couple of years and there has been no further out breaks.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

You could always try the change in diet first. That may be all she needs If after a couple of months there wasnt any improvement then you could go for the supplement - just a thought...........


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah id just try the diet change first! then if there is no change in a month or so, you could try the tablets. but you most likely wont need to.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

I hope you find a solution to your Westies skin problem soon and that she can have some relief. Changing to Burns is a good start 

I feed Monty home cooked food (pasta, rice, veggies and a variety of meats and fish) with only a few shop bought processed treats. 

I strongly believe in keeping chemicals and additives to a minimum.


----------

